# Story to give ya some Glory Bumps



## j_seph (Aug 17, 2017)

Friend of mine lost his sister Friday at 34 years old. I acnnot give the story in detail but she was buried Sunday. Well her 102 year old grandmother was on her death bed and they never told her about her granddaughter. An hour after the sister was buried, his grandmother left this world as well. She told someone who was there, that her grand daughter said it was okay to come on not long before she passed away.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 17, 2017)

Wow! Love hearing stories like that. Can't wait to hear "Well done, my good and faithful servant"!!!


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 21, 2017)

Awesome, as smokey, I love hearing these types of stories.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 1, 2017)

And I believe every word of it!


----------

